

TripDibs - brianl
http://www.tripdibs.com/

======
brianl
TripDibs was founded 3 guys who have known each other for a long time. We were
hoping to get some guidance via YC program, but we didn't even make the
interview cut. Through the process, however, I've learned to respect the
feedback from Hacker News.

Please take a look and comment on our site. Thanks!

~~~
yid
Hi! Idea seems fantastic, but some of your front page promotions say "sold
out" when I click them. I feel a little cheated that they're still up there
having sold out.

~~~
brianl
Thanks, Yid. We're expecting several more hotels to sign up within a few days.
When we get the new inventory, the sold out deals will disappear.

------
scottru
This looks really clever: good luck!

~~~
brianl
Thanks!

